# some new pots with W/B wood



## jbowers (Sep 24, 2014)

Here are a few pots I have been able to get turned out recently. Some dyed hackberry from @DavidDobbs , Oregon chestnut from @Mel Wofford and some spalted elm from @Treecycle Hardwoods they all look awesome and even better in person.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 24, 2014)

That elm looks amazing nice job

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 24, 2014)

They all are very nice!



Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 24, 2014)

Very nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree - They all look nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 24, 2014)

Those are some great looking calls. I see lots of happy customers in your future.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice group.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweet turn's. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

